
Linux.BackDoor.Irc.16 – A backdoor for Linux written in Rust - 0xFFC
http://vms.drweb.com/virus/?_is=1&i=8566997
======
amenod
Rust is just a tool, so it's no surprise it will be used by Dark Side too. But
there is almost no info about the trojan on the page, so it's difficult to
know if it really exists at all (this could also be a marketing attempt - not
saying it is, just that we don't know).

------
IceyEC
Now that stack overflow is memory safe!

------
notriddle
If it doesn't have any self-replication code, then how can did DrWeb get a
copy? Did somebody drop in on a Tor hacking forum, or is it being distributed
through a separate system, or did they just make it up for marketing, or what?

(The last point is not to discount the plausibility of this. If malware
authors are using Lua nowadays, Rust is nothing to them.)

------
AdmiralAsshat
Rust has now known sin.

------
florinutz
what is this, 2002?

